# Eye Block Plus IV Propofol Sedation



## nurse2010 (Dec 26, 2009)

Anesthesia is fully recorded. Nurse anesthetist documented she performed block and Propofol IV sedation prior to a Cataract procedure performed by an eye surgeon.

How would you code the above scenario for the Nurse Anesthetist's service? 

I am guessing you can either bill/code for the block only or the anesthesia code but not both. Please correct me if I am wrong.

Your reply will much be appreciated.

Thank you so much. Enjoy the rest of your holidays!


----------



## aschaeve (Dec 30, 2009)

This may be the answer you are looking for.   Check out the Anesthesia & Pain Management Coding Alert Vol. 11, No. 11, pg 86.  According to the CCI edits, the block 67500 is bundled into 00142.   Therefore you would only report the anesthesia code.

Hope this helped.

Alicia, CPC


----------

